
Why HTML Beats Markdown, LaTeX, and XML for Book Production - miles
https://www.adamhyde.net/building-book-production-platforms-p2/
======
hwayne
They don't actually give any reasons why LaTeX is wrong. They just say it is.
I mean LaTeX has issues, but you gotta dive into them, man.

I've written a book in a mix of Microsoft Word and Markdown, and they both had
the same problem: there's no way to place cross-file structure on your book.
Like you can't easily place index tags throughout the text and automatically
generate an index or autolink words to glossary entries. You also can't add
new semantic entries. I haven't tried writing a doc in raw html, but I'd
imagine you'd run into the same problems?

If I ever had to write another book _and_ needed to put it online, I'd
probably go with reStructuredText.

